# Spotted Musky?



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

I caught this little guy at WB today, first spotted one I ever saw, or do they just loose the spots when they grow up?


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

That's normal - although those spots look black which is odd. That's a Muskellunge. There is also a cross-breed with stripes which is called a Tiger Muskellunge.


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

That little fish tried to eat a lure bigger than he was!
Also caught this one today, not a big one by far, but the camera worked anyhow.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

no wake thank"s for posting the pic. of the spotted muskie,, I never saw one before myself..If I would have caught it ..I would have thought there was something wrong with it...JIM....CL....


----------



## spoonchucker (Sep 30, 2008)

looks like a great lakes muskie, they usually have the spots


----------



## crkwader (Nov 7, 2008)

thats very typical of juvenile muskies. more so the Wisconsin strain than a Minnesota strain.


----------



## schuster84 (Apr 29, 2009)

did you make a muskie sandwhich??  haha


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

We caught a little guy about a month ago at WB same thing, those little suckers aren't afraid of hitting big ass baits.


----------



## raiderdave (Oct 18, 2010)

@ schuster84 ...... jerk


----------



## schuster84 (Apr 29, 2009)

hahaha, raiderdave, will be looking for a new boat to ride on, cause he aint coming on mine anymore. Nice try david.


----------



## esker3 (Jun 13, 2010)

I agree with schuster though. Everytime theres a muskie pic all these muskie guys get on there high horses. I remember a post not too long ago where a guy was proud of his first muskie and everybody crucified him for taking a pic of it on the shore. I know they are fragile and dont reproduce well but wtf. Im pretty sure they ran that dude out of the forums and I just dont see the point of that.


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

Most of those guys fishing for ski make it their hobby and have definately put ALOT of time into it and can kinda understand where they're comming from. (I think they have their own little elite forum)
I'm not a true Muski fisherman, I fish mostly for game, but the other day it was so windy and I was having trouble manageing my boat in one spot so I figured what the heck lets try this, put on the biggest lure I had, fired up the motor and started dragging right behind the boat (short cast) trolled for 4 hrs. And no I didn't "make a sandwich" lol. but I sure would have like to, just couldn't get on any crappie.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

those little guys are the future...  thanks for posting


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

esker3 said:


> I agree with schuster though. Everytime theres a muskie pic all these muskie guys get on there high horses. I remember a post not too long ago where a guy was proud of his first muskie and everybody crucified him for taking a pic of it on the shore. I know they are fragile and dont reproduce well but wtf. Im pretty sure they ran that dude out of the forums and I just dont see the point of that.


No doubt OGF has lost alot of real good guys the past couple years due to the bashing of others posts. So I try to pick and chose what I can reply to in a positive way and help others out. But there's one thing that has bothered me for years and I just don't undestand the reasoning, hopefully some of you guys can shed some light on this subject for me. There are more negative comments in regards to musky in the way they are held for pictures,not using a net, being held by the gills, guys that eat them, etc.If these fish are so fragile, why do guys fish for them? The bottom line is the hard core musky guys kill more musky than anyone, but they're the first ones to post negative comments. Just because they have all the right equipment,special nets and know how to handle the fish the right way, alot of them die due to being foul hooked, gill hooked or die of exhaustion even if thier revived the correct way and swim away.I don't want to open up a can of worms, but would be happy to get some answers without all the bashing.What am I missing here? ...............Mark


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

That is one awesome looking fish no wake, to bassmaster this is the internet a lot of know it all cry babies basically, that would more then likely make poor neighbors, once again that is an awesome looking fish.


----------



## schuster84 (Apr 29, 2009)

oh boy. You just opened a can of worms. Can't wait to see what you get back. 

let me help open it even more. 

The bottom line is you got a bunch of die hard muskie fisherman, who want the muskie to get big, so they have a chance of catching a monster and the only way that happens is if that muskie is alive for a long time. And you know what, I am in that group! I want to catch a 50+ incher everytime I go. 

The problem is, this website gets these arrogant jerks, who think they know everything about muskie fishing, and that they have the right to tell anyone and everyone how to catch and release the right way cause "they have been fishing for muskie longer or they have caught more muskie than anyone or i was a marine biologist back in the 70's " blah blah blah. 

When you catch a muskie, it might die. Plain and simple. I always do my best for a clean catch and release. On my boat we use a muskie net, cut hooks when its a gill hook, keep the fish in the water as long as possible. But still sometimes, it aint good enough. 

Bottom line is this..
a. People need to use this website to share info, pictures, tell stories, whatever.. not use it to make yourself feel better about yourself by demeaning others. 
b. Its a fish... just a stinking fish, there will be more I promise!
c. If I want to keep a muskie, and I paid for my fishing license, I am 100% allowed to make a Deep Fried Muskie Sandwhich!!! P  (as I said before, I always catch a release, but there is something funny about typing muskie sandwhich.)


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

hey schuster.... whats the best way to fry up a muskie sandwich??? sorry i just could'nt resist


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

I am probably one of the "elitist jerks" that one or some of you referred to. Sometimes it is difficult for people to understand your tone or point of view through text forums. In all reality, simply trying to share information with someone can come off offensive. In regards to the example used (the gentleman posting pics of the fish on the rocks), anyone planning on releasing a fish should do everything possible to ensure that fish survives. It is common sense. If alone, getting a pic should not be worth more than killing the fish. If you dont plan on releasing the fish, bonk it on the head, drop it on the rocks, kick it through a goal post for all I care. I dont hate on fish eaters. Everyone is going to have their opinion about what fish you should keep/release/eat and how to handle them etc. I see guys keeping 5 lb smallmouths off Erie to eat and just find myself baffled  Yes, I agree that you are a paying fisherman and have the LEGAL right to keep the fish, but sometimes it is an ethical question rather than legal. Ya, muskies are slow growers; a 6 pound walleye takes 3 years to replace wheras a 40 inch musky take 6 or 7. The fish in my avatar is probably 15 years old. Whether you fish for bass, musky, walleye, or minnows, it is our responsibility to ENSURE that there are fish there in the future. Schuster, you said in your post

b. Its a fish... just a stinking fish, there will be more I promise!

This is where things come into trouble. We almost lost the stocking program this past year with budget cuts. With little to no reproduction in Ohio's reservoirs, will there be more??? Definately not something anyone can guarantee. I was raised fishing through my Grandfather who was definately a consersvationist. Whether it was teaching me to let the big walleyes go and eat the smaller ones, passing on the 6 point buck, or always having my pliers at the pond to pop the hooks out of a deep-hooked bass, do YOUR part in preserving the resource. We all come from different backgrounds, some of which where keeping everything you catch is normal and acceptable. Who am I to judge? No one, but simply putting the information out there can be so offensive to someone that there's no point in arguing. Know it all? Not by any sense of the word. Yes, I am sure that any die-hard musky guy has killed a fish in his day due to delayed mortality. Having a big net, pliers, hook cutters, etc does only go so far and doesnt make me an elitist. Ya, I fish for them a lot and am prepared. But that doesnt make me a bad guy. Anyone who knows me or has met me in person knows that I'm not trying to rain on anyones parade. Fishing as a sport is dying and it scares the crap out of me to think that my unborn children may not have the rivers, lakes, woods, and natural resources that I have grown to know and love.....Bottom line is it is our responsibility to preserve and protect what we have, whether it is stocked or through mother nature. 

ANYWAYS, I am sorry for the long winded answer. I'm sorry if i offended anyone in past posts or come off like a jerk. I have good intentions I promise. Back to the original post, those are all pretty cool looking fish. Juvinelle muskies have the sweetest paint jobs. The Happy Hooker tackle shop at Chautauqua always has a few small guys in a tank, check them out if you're up there....

St. Clair/Detroit River/St.Mary's systems are all known for spotted muskies. They are some of the coolest looking fish.


----------



## Pole Squeezer (Jun 21, 2008)

trapperjon said:


> hey schuster.... whats the best way to fry up a muskie sandwich??? sorry i just could'nt resist


I hear that they taste about the same as northern pike, which has a sweet flavor similar to yellow perch. Also, Im pretty sure that there are folks who eat them, if i were going to keep one to eat, I sure as heck wouldn't post pics on this forum, unless i like the abuse.lol


----------



## Pole Squeezer (Jun 21, 2008)

MuskieJim said:


> I am probably one of the "elitist jerks" that one or some of you referred to. Sometimes it is difficult for people to understand your tone or point of view through text forums. In all reality, simply trying to share information with someone can come off offensive. In regards to the example used (the gentleman posting pics of the fish on the rocks), anyone planning on releasing a fish should do everything possible to ensure that fish survives. It is common sense. If alone, getting a pic should not be worth more than killing the fish. If you dont plan on releasing the fish, bonk it on the head, drop it on the rocks, kick it through a goal post for all I care. I dont hate on fish eaters. Everyone is going to have their opinion about what fish you should keep/release/eat and how to handle them etc. I see guys keeping 5 lb smallmouths off Erie to eat and just find myself baffled  Yes, I agree that you are a paying fisherman and have the LEGAL right to keep the fish, but sometimes it is an ethical question rather than legal. Ya, muskies are slow growers; a 6 pound walleye takes 3 years to replace wheras a 40 inch musky take 6 or 7. The fish in my avatar is probably 15 years old. Whether you fish for bass, musky, walleye, or minnows, it is our responsibility to ENSURE that there are fish there in the future. Schuster, you said in your post
> 
> b. Its a fish... just a stinking fish, there will be more I promise!
> 
> ...


My big fear is when the anti-fishing folks run for public office, and make deciding votes on fishing bans. Like the ones out in La Jolla, Ca, who lobbied and were able to close huge sections of ocean and shoreline to fishing, forcing kayakers to go 25mi away to launch, and placed a fishing ban on an enormous area of water. It could happen here. I'm suspicious about our state stocking programs, but I just can't prove anything, I don't hear Penn, or MI making the same complaints about lack of budget, of course my circle of travel is not all that big.


----------



## rapala187 (Mar 28, 2010)

the gentleman posting pics of the fish on the rocks), anyone planning on releasing a fish should do everything possible to ensure that fish survives. It is common sense. If alone, getting a pic should not be worth more than killing the fish.

Hey Jim how about you kiss my ass don't act like your this great guy willing to give info I once posted about help getting my first muskie wanta know how many replies I got 0 I post pics that I thoughts was ok and I get 20 replies of assholes


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

rapala187 said:


> Hey Jim how about you kiss my ass don't act like your this great guy willing to give info I once posted about help getting my first muskie wanta know how many replies I got 0 I post pics that I thoughts was ok and I get 20 replies of assholes


Wow. Forgive me for missing the thread where you asked for help. Private messages work great if you have something specific you would like to say or ask someone.


----------



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

Wow these guy's sure are butt hurt......sounds to me like a little bit of jealousy? Rapala, you ever thought people weren't bashing you, but were just trying to give you some helpful tips on conservation to an inexperienced musky fisherman? It was flagrantly obvious that you weren't informed in proper catch and release tactics. If no one corrects you, how will you ever learn? Furthermore in a fragile fishery like the one mentioned, you should do everything possible to ensure the future of that fishery. I am no elitist, nor ever claim to be, this is one of my hobbies. But I do take it seriously and I do take it upon myself to ensure the safest release possible. I take it upon myself to research and learn the safest ways to handle these fish. I have spent thousands of dollars on my musky gear, and countless hours on the water. So yeah, if I see something that isn't correct then I will try to inform. Like Jim said, alot of posts are taken out of context. Alot of you guys instantly think that they are being bashed when a comment about safe handling is made. It's like when a child is corrected. They get all steamy and huff and puffy because they were wrong, and possibly embarrassed. The other day I made a comment in regards to the 3 musky day. All I did was clarify a comment made by another member, the poster did nothing wrong in taking pictures and the release. So the fish was bleeding, sure they might have some problems, but sometimes that is unavoidable. But it was immediately taken out of context and and the thread turned into shuster trying to fire some musky guys up. Thats real mature. 

By the way, telling some one to kiss your ass isn't the best way to get help or advice (which is obviously what you need) I've seen many occasions of Jim displaying exceptional sportsmanship in regards to his sport and hobby. I've seen him help first timers out with good advice and I've personally been steered in the right direction by him on numerous occasions. It seems that you were just salty because you were embarrassed about your inexperience. This just gives us a little insight into your character. 

And pole squeezer your right. If anyone thinks your freedoms are safe with this administration in office, your dead wrong.


----------



## NoWake (Mar 6, 2010)

Hey mr.no wake spray painting spots on a muskie is NOT cool your lucky the warden didn catch ya.......lmao lololololol


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

hope that was water base paint and not oil base, would'a been a shame to have ruined the meat before it the frying pan, lmao awww.. having a sense of humor sure can be fun


----------



## schuster84 (Apr 29, 2009)

This is serious business and STOP messing around!!

Everyone knows oil based paint would mess up the taste of the muskie sandwhich. 

Of course he used water based. GEEZ! hahahah


----------



## qpan13 (May 30, 2010)

Cool looking fish. I have never caught a muskie before and have always wanted to. This winter I'm going to buy the correct equipment before trying to fish for them. I can imagine how cool it is to catch one of those monsters!


----------



## raiderdave (Oct 18, 2010)

Well Said Musky Jim!


----------



## heidlers (May 24, 2010)

raiderdave said:


> Well Said Musky Jim!


AMEN!...as was Stripers4Life! Conservation and proper CnR is so critical.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Pole Squeezer said:


> I hear that they taste about the same as northern pike, which has a sweet flavor similar to yellow perch. Also, Im pretty sure that there are folks who eat them, if i were going to keep one to eat, I sure as heck wouldn't post pics on this forum, unless i like the abuse.lol


I don't know who youve been talking to but comparing the taste of muskie to pike and yellow perch is insane. I tasted muskie once back in the 1960's. My grandmother cooked one while up in the Kawarthas. It compares more to what I would think carp would taste like than pike and especially yellow perch. This kind of bogus information is the kind of stuff that gets me upset. Someone that doesn't know any better can read this and when they accidentally catch one think wow what a meal this will make. So they kill the fish, take one bite, and throw the rest away. But then when informed muskie fishermen try to educate people we are called elitist snobs or worse. Yet all the juveniles on this site can't seem to understand why they don't get fifty responses when they want to know everything we've spent countless hours and money to learn. And oh yeah, let's put it out here on the open internet so fifty guys will be using our tactics on all of our spots. If you really want to learn you need to approach one or two people IN PRIVATE and ask them to do you a favor and help you learn. I did and received some great beginning guidance. I didn't expect them to take me by the hand and catch it for me. After I learned I have since paid it forward and helped others. Once muskie hunters see you're serious they will gladly share info with you and vice versa. I have been a member here for quite a while but don't come near as often due to the attitudes of the majority of the members. It was much better when it was smaller.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

I vote for the Musky Sandwich!


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

Jigging Jim said:


> I vote for the Musky Sandwich!


LMAO......would you like water or oil base paint with that ???? and what color ???? thank god for giving some of us a sense of humor


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

bassmastermjb said:


> No doubt OGF has lost alot of real good guys the past couple years due to the bashing of others posts. So I try to pick and chose what I can reply to in a positive way and help others out. But there's one thing that has bothered me for years and I just don't undestand the reasoning, hopefully some of you guys can shed some light on this subject for me. There are more negative comments in regards to musky in the way they are held for pictures,not using a net, being held by the gills, guys that eat them, etc.If these fish are so fragile, why do guys fish for them? The bottom line is the hard core musky guys kill more musky than anyone, but they're the first ones to post negative comments. Just because they have all the right equipment,special nets and know how to handle the fish the right way, alot of them die due to being foul hooked, gill hooked or die of exhaustion even if thier revived the correct way and swim away.I don't want to open up a can of worms, but would be happy to get some answers without all the bashing.What am I missing here? ...............Mark


"Muskies are the fish of 10,000 casts.".... That phrase was no doubt created from a Muskie Guide - most likely from NY State's "Thousand Islands Region" - most likely during the '50's or 60's. The "Hype" keeps it alive to this day. "The Thousand Islands Region" has been famous for its Muskie fishing for many Generations of Fishermen (and Ladies). Muskies are not stocked in The Saint Lawrence River - and never have been - for as long as I can remember. They produce "naturally". It is possible that they have stocked Muskies there - but I have never heard of it. Think about it people, "A fish of 10,000 casts."..... If they were that picky of eaters, then they would starve to death! Plenty of Muskies have been killed and eaten throughout the decades. "Catch and Release" is a newer concept. Sure, people did it way back when - but it wasn't pushed as a Conservation idea until about the 70's, as I remember. There is an old saying: "United We Stand - Divided We Fall".... We are our own worst enemy.... and the Anti's are laughing!


----------

